# DBSTalk First Look: DIRECTV Voice Control



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

DBSTalk is very pleased to show you the newest feature from DIRECTV for you Genie or HDDVR.










*Voice Control First Look*​
_Please note that some DBSTalk.com testers and staff members may have received free equipment from DIRECTV or its partners for the purpose of evaluation and testing._


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

PLEASE NOTE: THIS FEATURE WILL NOT BE AVAILABLE FOR SEVERAL MONTHS.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Scott, as always I am amazed by the quality of your work. Well done sir!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Scott, as always I am amazed by the quality of your work. Well done sir!


Thanks Stuart, very kind of you. I had a great teacher. :lol:

The first show title on the last page makes me smile.


----------



## CopyCat (Jan 21, 2008)

If they need any testers, I'm here with 2 iPhones and 2 iPads. I have always said my phone or pad work better than the remotes.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

Scott, thanks for this link--outstanding work there. (if you want to move my thread to the "trash" you are more than welcomed to). I noticed their just happend to be an online learning about this for the csrs this morning and it is more alligned with what you have. The initial reports were claiming it was being entirely designed in partnership with Veveo, but they went with D*'s new Digital Entertainment Products Group instead. I didn't see Veveo listed anywhere.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Outstanding first look, as always. 

This certainly one-ups the Hopper/Joey, as far as features go. Guess it's safe to say that we can expect a full press on TV ads touting this feature just before NFL/College Football starts.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice work Scott. I think this is going to be a great new feature for DIRECTV customers!


----------



## jford951 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks like a great feature and since we several iPhones and iPads it will get used


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

Also you with this, you will be able to record progrms to the HD DVR and select programs to stream on supported mobile devices. 

Great competitive advantage over what Dish offers. One leg up!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Great job as usual Scott!


----------



## CincySaint (Jan 16, 2008)

The example seem to show it but it's not stated in the First Look...

Will the voice search allow us to change channels via voice control or just initiate search?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

CincySaint said:


> The example seem to show it but it's not stated in the First Look...
> 
> Will the voice search allow us to change channels via voice control or just initiate search?


That's one of the features listed under "Voice Help" in the F.L. document.

Anyhow, very good F.L. Scott,

But do wish Android would get priority or at least equality with iOS for a change.

Wishful thinking I know ....


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Scott Kocourek said:


> PLEASE NOTE: THIS FEATURE WILL NOT BE AVAILABLE FOR SEVERAL MONTHS.


Or work on jailbroken devices either.


----------



## Satelliteracer (Dec 6, 2006)

It works well....even when I try my Wisconsin \ Minnesota "yah der" dialect or if I go completely west coast, it has been able to identify 100% of the items I have tested. I have a gal that works for me where English is a second language (she has a distinct accent) and it failed to recognize her request just one time out of 10 searches. Pretty impressive.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Nice job, Scott.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

joshjr said:


> Or work on jailbroken devices either.


Yes it is an agreement with Apple as Apple is requiring this with several apps out there to help discourage jailbreaking of devices. Apple has a history of dictating elements of their products this being one of them. Also some info here and thanks to peds48 for this link http://www.engadget.com/2013/04/23/directv-adding-voice-search-to-its-ios-and-android-phone-apps-b/?utm_medium=feed&utm_source=Feed_Classic&utm_campaign=Engadget


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Volatility said:


> Yes it is an agreement with Apple as Apple is requiring this with several apps out there to help discourage jailbreaking of devices. Apple has a history of dictating elements of their products this being one of them. Also some info here and thanks to peds48 for this link http://www.engadget.com/2013/04/23/directv-adding-voice-search-to-its-ios-and-android-phone-apps-b/?utm_medium=feed&utm_source=Feed_Classic&utm_campaign=Engadget


Certainly not wishing to sidetrack the topic here on this issue, but I don't really understand the need for Jailbreaking these days anyway what with Verizon and T-moblie now well on board offering the iPhone.

The iPhone pretty much covers all the major cell phone carriers today doesn't it?


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

HoTat2 said:


> Certainly not wishing to sidetrack the topic here on this issue, but I don't really understand the need for Jailbreaking these days anyway what with Verizon and T-moblie now well on board offering the iPhone.
> 
> The iPhone pretty much covers all the major cell phone carriers today doesn't it?


It does, but that is not the main reason why people jailbreak today. If you are interested in knowing more PM me if not thats cool too lol.


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

Wow this is out of left field. Didn't see this one coming!

I always wanted a better way to search. Triple tap stinks. I envisioned a QWERTY keyboard on iPhone/iPad that sent the search string as you typed it on the mobile device. Or an additional RF4CE remote that had a slider QWERTY keyboard on it. I'd still love to see that option, but voice search - if accurate will be a HUGE time saver.

As for the jailbreak thing, yeah that stinks. The app should still run but just grey out live or on demand streaming. Anyway there is a tweak out there that hides jailbreak detection from most apps. Until the day Apple puts jailbreak detection in their bootloader and prevents the entire device from BOOTING if detected jailbreak... then they are really not as serious about it as they could be if it was that big of a problem for them.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

I wonder if A. J. Clemente would ever want one of these?
And...what channels would it switch to?
(Couldn't resist :rotfl: )


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Looks good. Cool app. I'll be looking forward to an Android version.


----------



## MonyMony (Dec 15, 2006)

This sounds great... can't wait to start using this!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks like fun (and great job on the writeup).

Wonder why it is limited to HR24 and up, or is that just for the direct control of the receiver? The iPhone app already does searching so it seems that it would search locally and then you could submit the request for recording to your receiver regardless of its age. Not a big deal, just odd to me.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

In case anyone wants to see how this actually works, I saw a video that demo's it pretty well.

http://forums.solidsignal.com/showthread.php/4360-Solid-Signal-goes-HANDS-ON-Voice-Control-for-iPhone?utm_campaign=GAN&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_source=k244266


----------



## VLaslow (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm really looking forward to this product! Something special for my recently acquired Verizon iPhone 5.


----------



## 420greg (Sep 23, 2006)

joshjr said:


> Or work on jailbroken devices either.


Xcon 38 will get it working again.


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Scott Kocourek said:


> The first show title on the last page makes me smile.


I was waiting for you to comment on that.

It did come out nice Scott. You may have a new calling.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

> That's one of the features listed under "Voice Help" in the F.L. document.
> 
> Anyhow, very good F.L. Scott,
> 
> ...


Agreed! You would think the number one mobile platform would get top billing at least once in a while...go figure.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> Certainly not wishing to sidetrack the topic here on this issue, but I don't really understand the need for Jailbreaking these days anyway what with Verizon and T-moblie now well on board offering the iPhone.
> 
> The iPhone pretty much covers all the major cell phone carriers today doesn't it?


There is a difference between jailbreaking and unlocking. jailbreak removes Apple's sandbox restriction and let's you customize your iPhone to your heart's content. Unlocking in the other hand, unlocks your device from the its network and let's you use it on other providers networks.

PM me for some more info and screenshots if you want.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome work Scott


----------



## NiTruS (Feb 7, 2008)

Genie meet Siri  

i have 3 iphones & 3 ipads in my house..im in for beta testing..


----------



## jagrim (Aug 26, 2006)

Once again a great jb putting together the First Look.


----------



## tzphotos.com (Jul 12, 2006)

In all honesty, I think this is one of those things you show your friends how cool it is, then never really use it in real situations.


----------



## FHSPSU67 (Jan 12, 2007)

Very nice work Scott, especially that "First Look" selection
Also thanks to Steve, NR4P and other testers.


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

tzphotos.com said:


> In all honesty, I think this is one of those things you show your friends how cool it is, then never really use it in real situations.


Just like Siri :-/ I can totally see them coming out with a weak name for it like the Wizard as at release i cant see them keeping the voice as the name to it as it is too generic.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

tzphotos.com said:


> In all honesty, I think this is one of those things you show your friends how cool it is, then never really use it in real situations.





Volatility said:


> Just like Siri :-/ I can totally see them coming out with a weak name for it like the Wizard as at release i cant see them keeping the voice as the name to it as it is too generic.


Well, I and millions of others use Siri quite a bit. Just depends on your personal usage paradigm. Voice control can be pretty handy when you wrap your head around it and let it become natural.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

The email I received from DBSTalk says that Voice control will work on 'your Genie or HDDVR' and the first post in this thread says the same thing.

But the last comment on the First Look from Steve says "You can voice control HR24s, Genies and Genie clients. Earlier DVRs are not supported."

So which is correct?

And if you have multiple units you can record to, do you get the option to select a unit each time or is it something you set as a default.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice look on the First Look! 

I swear I saw a blurb on it (a one screen promo) on my Genie Client after I rebooted my router. (And I swear I wasn't drinking that night!)


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Great job Scott


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

This is an interesting feature but I'm truly not sure how much I'll actually use it. Time will tell.


----------



## kwasnicka (Aug 23, 2011)

Will this feature work with an HR21 and HR22?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

No, HR24 and Genie only.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

If this is truly limited to HR24 and not the earlier line of HR20/21/22/23, how will a CSR get us the right HD DVR box?


----------



## tenpins (Jan 19, 2010)

Very cool indeed. I feel for the first csr who has a customer claim that they were drunk and didn't order the Adult PPV thru a voice command.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You would have to be an amazingly cognizant drunk to order a PPV by mistake, even using voice.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

kwasnicka said:


> Will this feature work with an HR21 and HR22?





dpeters11 said:


> No, HR24 and Genie only.





kevinwmsn said:


> If this is truly limited to HR24 and not the earlier line of HR20/21/22/23, how will a CSR get us the right HD DVR box?


Only the On-TV-Screen display of the results is limited to the HR24 or higher...
The Voice search functionality with results on the mobile device, will be available to all mobile device users.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Only the On-TV-Screen display of the results is limited to the HR24 or higher...
> The Voice search functionality with results on the mobile device, will be available to all mobile device users.


Thanks for the clarification Earl.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

tenpins said:


> Very cool indeed. I feel for the first csr who has a customer claim that they were drunk and didn't order the Adult PPV thru a voice command.


I'd rather hear the explanation to the wife.... :eek2:


----------



## oldanbo (May 20, 2004)

what about android devices? there is a world outside of apple. sorry if I missed any previous responses re: this subject


----------



## duck33 (Aug 29, 2007)

joshjr said:


> Or work on jailbroken devices either.


What makes you say that? All my iOS devices are jailbroken and DirecTV app works with all of them.


----------



## Datagg (May 17, 2009)

tzphotos.com said:


> In all honesty, I think this is one of those things you show your friends how cool it is, then never really use it in real situations.


I agree, have had the same type of thing with the Kinect as voice goes..... show off your cool new stuff, then it becomes old news.... i appreciate there push to get a step ahead and move forward with the tech, but with all due respect, work on the broken stuff first.... Adding more is great, yet for most who have issues this is just another set of issues on top of an allready long line waiting for things to just work as intended.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Only the On-TV-Screen display of the results is limited to the HR24 or higher...
> The Voice search functionality with results on the mobile device, will be available to all mobile device users.


That makes sense. Thanks, Earl.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

I should already know the answer to this one, but would it work for Youtube search results also?


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

tenpins said:


> Very cool indeed. I feel for the first csr who has a customer claim that they were drunk and didn't order the Adult PPV thru a voice command.


I can not see anything like that happening. I can however see someone asking for a movie like the "Fockers" or "XXX" (with Vin Diesal) and pornographic titles pop up lol


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

Volatility said:


> I can not see anything like that happening. I can however see someone asking for a movie like the "Fockers" or "XXX" (with Vin Diesal) and pornographic titles pop up lol


 !rolling


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Volatility said:


> I can not see anything like that happening. I can however see someone asking for a movie like the "Fockers" or "XXX" (with Vin Diesal) and pornographic titles pop up lol





acostapimps said:


> !rolling


 Yep. I tried "find meet the fockers" and it returned a LOGO movie and Vivid. "find triple X" yields "sorry, I can't do that. I can find you something to watch"


----------



## Volatility (May 22, 2010)

machavez00 said:


> Yep. I tried "find meet the fockers" and it returned a LOGO movie and Vivid. "find triple X" yields "sorry, I can't do that. I can find you something to watch"


thats good as I dont want a call where a soccer mom is yelling at me her pebuscent 12 yr old ordered a porno :nono: somehow someway this scenario would happend- some of my customers amaze me


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

Another great first look, hmmm? Thanks for the outstanding work, Scott!


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Looks like it went live today:

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id307386350?mt=8


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

Version is 2.5.0


----------



## cypherx (Aug 27, 2010)

So the receiver portion of this already had the feature hidden in the current NR.


----------

